
No evidence of clinical efficacy of hydroxychloroquine in Covid-19 Patients [pdf] - jcrubino
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.10.20060699v1.full.pdf
======
giardini
Actual title "No evidence of clinical efficacy of hydroxychloroquine in
patients hospitalised for COVID-19 infection and requiring oxygen:..."

from the article:

"181 patients with SARS-CoV-2 pneumonia..."

These patients had pneumonia and were infected with Covid-19 for days prior.

Its too late for the hydroxychloroquine to stop the Covid-19 virus. The
disease has progressed to its second phase wherein the virus and other
opportunistic pathogens (e.g., bacteria) attack the lungs and other tissue.
Antibiotics may help but these patients arrived too late at the hospital to
gain the full efficacy of hydroxychloroquine, which when coupled with zinc
sulfate, slows or halts the viral replication.

~~~
jamesblonde
Yes, that was my immediate take on the paper. However, the jury is still out
if you take HCQ after the onset of sympthoms if that is also too late.

Based on this in-vitro study -
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0)
\- if I hypothetically had both Chloroquine (CQ) and Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ),
I would prefer HCQ for prophylaxis, but if I was exposed and likely infected
or developed sympthoms, I would choose CQ. The loading time or HCQ is longer
and it appears less effective at higher MOIs "the data suggest that the anti-
SARS-CoV-2 activity of HCQ seems to be less potent compared to CQ, at least at
certain MOIs."

------
Cantbekhan
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22879361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22879361)

